#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  I need some help translating this.

## 23Keoir

Hi,
A friend of mine send me this text (See the attached picture) and challenge me to translate it. I tried with lots of websites, but I am unable to find the solution.

Could any body help me with the translation?

Many thanks.
Linktoimage:ibb.co/fRmdfF

----------


## Digby Fantona

ฉันคิดถึงคุณ


It means 

I am missing you.

----------


## 23Keoir

Hi! Digby. 
Many thanks for your reply  :Smile: 
This is just I want to read

----------

